# Child selling muffins from home over summer holidays.



## Sandals (21 Jun 2012)

My daughter loves making muffins (among other things) and would like to make and sell a few a day by having a cooler outside the front wall and a sign.

I dont foresee a problem of anyone robbing it etc as we live on a very scenic quiet rural road with fair bit of passing traffic. 

Anyone have any idea where to go for information on this.

Thanks.


----------



## mcaul (24 Jun 2012)

http://www.fsai.ie/assets/0/86/204/ddd8c357-62df-4e70-b705-086e5f31f630.pdf

That's the full details for a small producer, BUT, there are exemptions for small micro enterprises.

Local HSE health inspector is one option to ask, but a better option is possibly to ask another small enterprise at a local country market.


----------



## wbbs (24 Jun 2012)

You will need to have your kitchen inspected by Environmental Health Officer, contact local HSE.  However I am not sure about the procedure for a child making them as one of the usual rules is no children or other people in the kitchen while you are baking for the public.


----------



## Marion (24 Jun 2012)

Would an environmental Health office visit really be necessary in this instance considering that the child (under 18 presumably) cannot usually make/enforce a contract?

Marion


----------



## wbbs (24 Jun 2012)

I don't honestly know, where does the liability lie if anything goes wrong I wonder?  It's unlikely I know but you have to be careful when food is involved, hygiene rules etc.


----------



## Sandals (24 Jun 2012)

Have food qualifications myself, aware of HACCP, etc plus neighbour has an artisan home bakery. This just a national school kid with a small idea. No shops/markets etc.

I did look at FSAI but couldnt see anything. Have a week to get on with it. Thanks all.


----------



## mcaul (25 Jun 2012)

As I said above - there are exemptions from most rules for very small producers such as those who make for local farmers markets, school sales etc etc. 

A chat to someone at a coutry market will give you immediate answers.


----------



## Spear (25 Jun 2012)

It would be a sad reflection on our country if a kid selling cakes from her house has to conform to regulations.


----------



## ang1170 (26 Jun 2012)

According to the FSAI "There are some exemptions in the legislation for food businesses

which produce very small quantities of food. So, in the early stages of planning your food business, you should discuss with your enforcement officer how the legislation applies to you."

I'd suggest you give them a call on *1890 33 66 77*​

​


----------



## ang1170 (26 Jun 2012)

Spear said:


> It would be a sad reflection on our country if a kid selling cakes from her house has to conform to regulations.


 
True, but what if they managed to make someone extremely ill or worse as a result of poor hygiene practices?

The legal framework is there primarily for safety reasons.


----------



## Woodie (26 Jun 2012)

Spear said:


> It would be a sad reflection on our country if a kid selling cakes from her house has to conform to regulations.


I'd be inclined to agree with you but I am sure there is someone with a bunch of red tape stamping happy to stamp forms.  That said I am sure there is in our compensation culture many that might say that you might take it a bit differently she poisoned them


----------



## Sandals (26 Jun 2012)

Thanks all, its a non-runner, (unless she enters the black market and hopes for the best). Too much red tape.


----------



## Spear (26 Jun 2012)

Shame. Can she sell non food produce?


----------



## Jimbobp (27 Jun 2012)

Sometimes you need to say to hell with the regulations. I remember setting up a 'lemonade' (sugary water with bits of orange floating in it..) when I was young. It started me on the road to working for myself and I still work for myself today. If I had to stop and check legislation along the way I would have never gotten anywhere. Obviously you don't want to get on the wrong side of the law but there has to be a line somewhere.


----------



## Sandals (27 Jun 2012)

She's a bright kid, got the idea from watching Nationwide one evening where a teenager was into baking and now employs her parents, went into a full-scale production. I might let her try it for a week and see how she gets on. I mean its only neighbours/family that passes on our road, sometimes things just take off, other times they dont. 

Spear, she's mad into baking and Jimbobp, thanks for the encouragement, its like your stall, I cant see her making any more than five bags with a few muffins in it for few quid (i hope anyway). She does quite exotic ones with cream cheese etc.


----------



## ang1170 (27 Jun 2012)

Why don't you call the FSAI to get more information on the exemptions for "very small quantiites"? It sounds like that's all you're talking about.

In my experience - my partner's in the food business - the authorities are supportive of ventures of all sizes, and will do what they can to help.


----------



## simplyjoe (28 Jun 2012)

Brilliant to hear about this kid. Kind of story that gives you hope for the future. Sorry I can't offer solutions - just encouragement.


----------



## martindfs (28 Jun 2012)

great to see a kid as focussed and fair play. BUT as posted above implications are big and legal action will be on the perant if something happens! also there are shops who specialise in baking and they pay hugh overheads ie rates,electricity,wages, etc etc and your child is paying zero.....you get what im saying?  we irish are changing very fast and not in a good way and please do not get me wrong but i have first hand expereience of this


----------



## Murfnm (28 Jun 2012)

Charity Cake sales on constantly where I work - inside & outside the building - and I also remember having them in school - so I cant see H & S being an issue once there is some supervision??

Aldi have wire cupcake stands and food umberellas on their special buys for 28th June!


----------



## wbbs (28 Jun 2012)

Charity sales might be kind of different, person making them is not profiting from them.


----------



## Sandals (28 Jun 2012)

martindfs said:


> also there are shops who specialise in baking and they pay hugh overheads ie rates,electricity,wages, etc etc and your child is paying zero.....you get what im saying?



This is what I was told over the phone, also local shops sales on muffins could go down if people purchased hers.


----------



## Sandals (28 Jun 2012)

Just seen 10 muffins for sale on Adverts.ie in a lovely basket, for €18. No mention of registered business name etc. Hmmm.


----------



## bacchus (29 Jun 2012)

Sandals said:


> I might let her try it for a week and see how she gets on.


That's a great idea. 
This country needs more entrepreneurs and less hurdles.


----------



## Purple (29 Jun 2012)

On the main page of the Ask about business section this thread reads as "Child Selling...". I was interested to find out how the OP got on as I've 4 children and like to keep my options open (and the kids on their toes). I was a little disappointed that it's about muffins


----------



## joanmul (18 Jul 2012)

Sandals said:


> This is what I was told over the phone, also local shops sales on muffins could go down if people purchased hers.



If that happened wouldn't that give her great encouragement! I would say 'go for it'.


----------



## Hans (18 Jul 2012)

'This is what I was told over the phone, also local shops sales on muffins could go down if people purchased hers'

If that happens 'that’s business for you' maybe the shops will have to improve their muffins then and compete with her! Get her out there today I know a restaurant owner and that is how she started as a child she sold sandwiches to football supporters on way to match if anyone gets on to her about it act dumb what are they going to do throw her in jail. Go girl I see great things ahead of her.


----------



## T McGibney (9 Aug 2012)

Sandals said:


> This is what I was told over the phone, also local shops sales on muffins could go down if people purchased hers.



Really 

I didn't know that the HSE had any role in protecting established businesses from competition, least of all competition from enterprising children.


----------



## Diziet (28 Aug 2012)

martindfs said:


> great to see a kid as focussed and fair play. BUT as posted above implications are big and legal action will be on the perant if something happens! also there are shops who specialise in baking and they pay hugh overheads ie rates,electricity,wages, etc etc and your child is paying zero.....you get what im saying?  we irish are changing very fast and not in a good way and please do not get me wrong but i have first hand expereience of this



I doubt a 9 year old making muffins during the school holidays is enough of a business threat to start going on about not paying rates etc. Ye gods!


----------

